# Canon shows +8% increase in ILC unit sales 3Q 2016



## rrcphoto (Oct 26, 2016)

I quote:

http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016q3e-sum.pdf

As for interchangeable-lens cameras, in the third quarter, sales increased 8% to 1.37 million units
thanks to mirrorless models and new DSLRs

Canon, through the launch of new products, has been working to stimulate latent demand for
interchangeable-lens cameras. For the new DSLRs that were launched in the first half of this year,
like the EOS 80D, which offers improved capacity to track fast-moving subjects, and the EOS Kiss
X80 (EOS Rebel T6 in the Americas, EOS 1300D in Europe) with its enhanced ability to connect to
networks, have been enjoying strong sales. In addition, the EOS 5D Mark IV, the core model 
incorporating a full-size sensor that was launched in September has been contributing to sales since
its launch thanks to the well-balanced basic performance it offers in terms of still and video shooting.

Furthermore, for mirrorless cameras, following the EOS M3, we launched an affordably priced
model, the EOS M10 last year. We continued to post strong results through carrying out focused
marketing activities by strengthening online advertising and our sales network. *We were successful
in generating new demand among groups that have had little familiarity with inter-changeable lens
cameras in the past, such as women and young generations. *Enhancing our lineup in this way, we are
growing our mirrorless camera market share in Europe and Americas, but especially in Asia, and this
is now beginning to serve as an underpinning factor that supports our presence within the entire
interchangeable-lens camera market

Huh. Stupid Canon knows what they are doing?

Growth rate YoY is -1% .. in other words, in a rapidly declining market - Canon is selling the same amount as they did a year ago.

Canon has sold now 4.37 Million ILC's through the end of September. We'll find out in a week on CIPA data, but that should amount to around or over 50% of all ILC's shipped this year.


----------

